# Newly hatched ducklings!!!



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

My broody hen did it again. She hatched 6 of her 11 Indian runner eggs today. They were to cute not to share.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is a closer pic of one.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw....cute. And they will grow up to have an identity crisis! Lol


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

And last one is a group photo with remaining eggs. Crossing my fingers we get some more. Hatch day is not until tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! What breed is the chicken?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

She is a LF Cochin and she loves to raise babies. I was worried she would not like them because they were so different but she loves them just the same as her last chicks. I guess it is the same for chickens as it is for people. Your babies are always the cutest no matter what they look like.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Those are some beautiful ducklings! I never knew you could have a hen raise ducks.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you, this is my first time attempting it, but I read they could before I tried.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

oh yes, my mom's mom always used her chickens to hatch ducklings. Mom has told me stories of how the hens will have a fit when the duckling first jump in water, because baby chicks would drown, so the mother hen worries and frets and the ducklings are just doing what comes natural to them. :lol: Adorable ducklings. As mom says there isn't anything much cuter than a baby duckling.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a hen that will try and hatch out anything.

We moved over a month ago and about a week after we moved in she went missing. She free ranges during the day and houses at night. We found her on the back side of our property in an old building setting on, well, 5 golf balls. :-/ 

I love Cochins. They are so pretty. I only have one gold laced Cochin hen now and she is huge at 4 months old


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------

